# Temperaturabgleich PT1000



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fummel grade an meiner Heizungssteuerung, und habe mich ein wenig über die angezeigten 
Temperaturen gewundert. In der Küche hat er mir gestern abend 27 °C angezeigt... zugegeben, 
es war dort etwas wärmer, nur 27°C definitiv nicht...

Also hab ich mir mal mein Multimeter mit Typ K Thermoelement geschnappt, und er hat mir 25°C
angezeigt. Das würde schon eher passen. Aber ich hab mich dann mal gefragt, ob denn selbst dieser Wert
überhaupt stimmen kann, das Messgerät ist natürlich nicht geeicht, aber wie könnte ich das jetzt referenzieren?

2°C sind nicht viel als Zahlenwert, als gefühlter Temperaturunterschied aber schon viel 

Könnte man da etwas mit Hausmitteln erreichen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 November 2017)

An kochendem Wasser lässt sich zumindest ein Referenzpunkt ermitteln, Luftdruck noch mit dazunehmen.

Ich hatte mir mal ein Multimeter bestellt bei dem mir die Temperatur auch sehr seltsam vorkam. Das lag dann in kochendem Wasser ca. 6 Grad daneben, umgetauscht und ein neues bekommen was dann passte.


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

Temperatur im kochendem Wasser 100.0 °C
Luftdruck 1010 hPa

passt doch oder?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 November 2017)

Liegt auf jeden Fall im Rahmen der Toleranz.

Ich meine Null Grad lässt sich auch noch mit Hausmitteln im Rahmen der Toleranzen herstellen. Irgendwas mit "Eismatsch" liegt mir da noch im Kopf. Die Bedingungen für den Tripelpunkt lassen sich nicht so einfach herstellen ;-)


----------



## GLT (5 November 2017)

Den Fühler selbst kann man leicht simulieren, da PT1000 genormt - somit weist Du schonmal, ob deine Steuerung/Regleung überhaupt mit den richtigen Werten arbeitet.

Per Widerstandsmessung u. ggfs. mehreren Fühlern ist auch hier eine quasi-Referenzierung möglich; dabei muss man aber auch die Fühlerklasse u. somit die Toleranzen berücksichtigen.

Die Eis-Wasser-/Kochendwasser-Methode wäre durchaus ein weiterer Ansatz.

Je nach Klassifizierung ist ein +- von ca. 0,5°C (+zuzüglich Tempdrift) drin - hat man jetzt im Vergleich die jeweiligen Extrema vorliegen, sind da durchaus >1°C drin.


----------



## Heinileini (5 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Den Fühler selbst kann man leicht simulieren, da PT1000 genormt ...


Sorry GLT, bin etwas schwer von Begriff. Ich verstehe nicht, was Du damit sagen willst. Ich hatte den TE so verstanden, dass sein real existierendes Pt1000-Exemplar einen unerwartet hohen Wert liefert.
Ob ihm da ein "simulierter Pt1000" wirklich weiter hilft? 
Gruss, Heinileini

PS:


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ... Ich meine Null Grad lässt sich auch noch mit Hausmitteln im Rahmen der Toleranzen herstellen. Irgendwas mit "Eismatsch" liegt mir da noch im Kopf ...


... dürfte doch etwas zweckdienlicher sein, wenn man's nicht allzu wörtlich nimmt - man muss den Eismatsch nicht unbedingt in den Kopf legen - ein anderer Hohlkörper tut's auch ;o)


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

er meint mit Simulieren, dass ich zum Beispiel einen 1kOhm Widerstand an meine Messstelle hänge, und dann müsste ich in der SPS 0°C sehen... wenn nicht, hat man schon mal nen Offset bei 0°C ermittelt (zum Beispiel aufgrund der Leitungslänge)


----------



## Heinileini (5 November 2017)

Hmmm, Markus. Kann natürlich sein, dass der Pt1000 defekt ist. Aber, ehe ich einen 1k0 Widerstand aus der Bastelkiste (womöglich mit ±5% oder gar ±10% Toleranz) zum "Eichen" nehme, würde ich lieber den Pt1000 als Referenz für die Bestimmung der Toleranz des 1k0 Widerstandes benutzen ...


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

nein nein, dass passt schon... es ging mir eher darum, mein Messgerät mit dem Typ K Thermoelement zu testen, und dass hatte mir ja 100.0 °C in kochendem Wasser angezeigt...
das ist mir dann genau genug, hab dann meine Räume nachgemessen, und zwischen 0,5°C bis 2°C Offsets ermittelt... jetzt passen die Temperaturen auch zu den gefühlten Temperaturen im Raum


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 November 2017)

Hallo Markus,

Offset-Bestimmung ist gängige Praxis bei Analogsignalen. Ich persönlich unterscheide in der Praxis aber noch einmal, in welchem Bereich ich eine gewisse Genauigkeit benötige und "manipuliere" die Messung je nach Anforderung. 

Beispiel:

Wenn ich einen Prozess habe, bei dem ich einen Arbeitspunkt habe, der im Normalbetrieb immer erreicht wird, hier nur um ein oder zwei Grad schwankt, dann Linearisiere ich um diesen Arbeitspunkt herum. 
Liegt die Raumtemperatur bei 22°C weicht diese in der Regel nur um +/- 2 K ab, d.h. ich ermittle den Analogwert für 20°C und von da aus alle 0.2 Grad bis 24°C , trage die Werte in eine Exceltapete ein und ermittle die Geradengleichung für die AD-Wandlung. 
Dann kommt es auf die Programmierumgebung an, entweder schriebe ich die Geradengleichung direkt in den Code oder in eine Funktion, oder ich nutze bspw. den F_LIN2 von OSCAT. Bei Siemens ist der FC_SCALE leider nicht so gut anpassbar. 

Die andere Methode ist genau die bisher vorgestellt, Ermittlung eines "einfachen" Offsets. 

Linearisierung um den Arbeitspunkt hat den Vorteil, dass ich im Arbeitspunkt möglichst genau bin. 
Ich verifiziere dies bei Temperaturmessungen in Räumen oder Kammern mit einem Datenlogger, hier kann ich den von ELV sehr empfehlen, da günstig gut und einfach zu handhaben:
https://www.elv.de/elv-temperatur-feuchte-datenlogger-tfd-500-1.html (TFD500, Nachfolger des beinahe schon legendären ELV TFD 128 ). Dazu schaue ich mir nachher das Log des Loggers und eine Aufzeichnung im SPS-Analyzer / TwinCAT Scope an und ermittle die entsprechenden Werte. 

Das vielleicht noch als erweiternde Ergänzung zu den hier genannten Postings.


----------



## mnuesser (6 November 2017)

Danke, den hab ich mir mal bestellt


----------



## GLT (6 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass der Pt1000 defekt ist.


Eher mässige Klassifizierung - da gibt es verschiedene. Defekte hinsichtlich funktioniert noch, liefert aber falsche Werte sind zumindest mir noch nicht untergekommen - wenn, dann waren sie total im Eimer.

Jede Analogmessung ist, wenn es genau werden soll, zu kalibrieren - aus diesem Grunde gibt es für den Automatisierer entsprechende Kallibratoren; natürlich auch für PT100/1000. Damit wird die Messwerterfassung überprüft/abgeglichen.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber, ehe ich einen 1k0 Widerstand aus der Bastelkiste (womöglich mit ±5% oder gar ±10% Toleranz)


Dafür gibt es Präzisionswiderlinge zu kaufen - ein kleines Sortiment in der Keksdose für die Werkzeugkiste ist nicht teuer u. man kann schnell mal ordentlich prüfen, ohne gleich den teueren Kallibrator anschaffen oder ständig mitschleppen zu müssen.

IdR reicht die Simulation des Fühlers (natürlich am Montageort), da die grössten Abweichungen das auswertende System/Installation erzeugt - die Abweichungen eines PT1000 selbst, liegt, je nach Klasse, zwischen 0,1°C-0,6°C. Dies ist auch ein Grund, warum PT1000 besser sind als, z.B. KTY - erstere kann man schnell mal austauschen, letztere müssten immer im Erfassungssystem nachkalibriert werden - ausser man lässt es bei einer "Schätzung". Natürlich haben andere P/Ntcs auch ihre eigenen Vorzüge, die es abzuwägen gilt.


----------

